# Error: circular dependencies

## alex00

Habe bei einem emerge --update wolrd folgendes Problem. Weiß jemand Hilfe. Danke.

```

chello080109125251 alex # emerge --update --deep -p world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.24.2

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8 [1.8.2] USE="doc%* svg%*"

[nomerge      ]    dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1  USE="doc -test"

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1-r1  USE="doc -examples -i18n -test"

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1  USE="doc -test"

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.1.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.1-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (19 Sep 2009)

# Outdated and useless X doc packages

# Masked for removal in 30 days

- app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## few

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Error: circular dependencies:
> ...

 

Disable the doc use flag for them, install them, re-enable the doc useflag, reinstall. Might suffice to change it for one of them.

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> ...

 

You should get rid of this package. Use emerge --depclean app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools to see what depends on it.

----------

## alex00

Danke funktioniert...aber was ist mit:

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (19 Sep 2009)

# Outdated and useless X doc packages

# Masked for removal in 30 days 

```

----------

## few

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Danke funktioniert...aber was ist mit:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> ...

 

Habe ich doch auch schon geschrieben. (Übrigens vergessen, dass das das deutsche Froum war)

emerge --depclean app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools sagt dir welche Pakete davon abhängen. Wenns nur @world ist mach emerge -C app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools. Falls da noch mehr ist poste die Liste.

----------

## alex00

Liste ist leer.

----------

## few

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Liste ist leer.

 

Dann sollte es "emerge --depclean app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools" deinstallieren, womit die Sache erledigt wäre.

----------

## alex00

Habe ich gemacht....muss dann wahrscheinlich nochmal einen emerge --sync machen oder? Denn wenn ich nur

emerge --update world mache bleibt die Meldung.

----------

## few

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe ich gemacht....muss dann wahrscheinlich nochmal einen emerge --sync machen oder? 

 

Nein, das hat da keinen Einfluss.

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Denn wenn ich nur emerge --update world mache bleibt die Meldung.

 

Dann wurde es nich deinstalliert. Hast du vielleicht --prentend benutzt? Du kannst es auch mit emerge -C app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools deinstallieren.

----------

## alex00

OK jetzt habe ich es...war nicht das korrekte packet das ich deinstalliert habe...hat sich nur um das xorg-doc gehandelt das Probleme gemacht hat.

----------

